# Is ester egger same as ameraucana and araucana?



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

I got a beautiful rooster 5 mo old that I need to give away. I attached the photo. People saying most likely this ee breed. I was gives hatching eggs as ameraucana. Is that the same thing. They are all lay olive or light blueish eggs. 
Please advice.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

It can be, depending on whether the parent birds came from a hatchery or a sure 'nuff ameraucana breeder. The ones the hatcheries sell are more properly called easter eggers.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Do the hens look the same? He is so dark - I've never seen them that color.


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

BigECart said:


> Do the hens look the same? He is so dark - I've never seen them that color.


The hen looks like araucana. Attached. But then again not sure if from the same breed.


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> It can be, depending on whether the parent birds came from a hatchery or a sure 'nuff ameraucana breeder. The ones the hatcheries sell are more properly called easter eggers.


Got it. Interesting. 
Thank you!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Your hen has the puffy cheeks that you expect to see with the ameraucana breed (or an EE). The cockerel does not.


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

So does than mean my cock should also have a puffy cheeks? Does that mean he is not the EE or Ameraucana breed?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

tiras25 said:


> So does than mean my cock should also have a puffy cheeks? Does that mean he is not the EE or Ameraucana breed?


 Both the roos and the hens of the ameraucana breed should have the puffy cheeks or "beard"; so I'd have to say no. He's either a mix or a different breed entirely.


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> Both the roos and the hens of the ameraucana breed should have the puffy cheeks or "beard"; so I'd have to say no. He's either a mix or a different breed entirely.


Hmm I see. What breed would you think he is? Here is more pics I shot yesterday.


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

He is not an Ameraucana. He needs to have a beard and muffs to be an Ameraucana. He does have slate legs and a nice long tail. ( two traits accustom to ameraucanas). As for the hen, she has a pea comb (essential to be Ameraucana) but your roosters comb looks iffy. Would need to see the hens tail to see if she is Ameraucana or not. 

For the record. An Easter Egger is any type of chicken that possesses the green egg laying trait. Normally a mix between Ameraucana or araucana... The big traits for ameraucanas are the pea combs, long tails (unlike the araucana), beards and muffs.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like a brow leghorn to me?


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know anything about leghorns, but from some research leghorns have white earlobes


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

You could be correct.. my one leg horn rooster does have white earlobes ... but could he be crossed with something?


----------

